# Anna Maria Beach Snook?



## makin moves

I read the fishing report in the St pete times every day and todays article talked about the snook are starting to lay up on the beaches.


----------



## tbayray

...and you won't need a long rod.
Their stacked in the wash, not offshore! 
Sounds like you've been E.Coast pompin'...


----------



## Gramps

Thanks ya'll. TBRay by long rod I mean fly rod. ;D


----------



## MATT

The home of "Fast Freddy's" 
warm bear and slow service....last time I was there they had a good groupper sandwich!!!


----------



## Charlie

> The home of "Fast Freddy's"
> warm bear and slow service....last time I was there they had a good groupper sandwich!!!


I don't see what an overheated carnivourous mammal has to do with snook  ;D


----------



## tbayray

RogerThat Gramps.


----------



## kooker

Gramps, B E A UTIFUL place. Parents have a house there and have been going there for years. Try up at Bean point (north part of the island) Parking may be kind of hard, but just turn down one of the roads right by the beach access trail and you should be fine. Make sure ALL of your tires are off the road and make sure you don't park where it says "NO PARKING." They love giving out those little pieces of paper that say "ticket" on them. I'm a little late, but how have you been doing?


----------



## tbayray

HolmesBch, AnnaMariaIs... work it all!
Bicycle would be my method of transpo while there...


----------



## Gramps

Thanks for the help y'all, but unfortunately too many late nights don't make for sunrise surf fishing. [smiley=all_coholic.gif] Hopefully I'll back soon!


----------



## makin moves

you kids  when will you learn ;D


----------



## tbayray

The ol brown bottle flu...


----------

